# Videos for client Hot peel, superGlitz and Spotpro



## badalou

*I was contracted to do 4 videos for Spot98.com for them to use in showing their clients how to apply several of their heat transfers. I asked and was granted permission to share the info with the forum. keep in mild the video deal with transfer made by Spot98. They do however give you an idea of the versatility of heat transfers. I even used an Iron to apply one of the transfers. let me know if they were Worth while for you. Lou*​ 
YouTube - Spot98 heat transfers
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFVt87HMOiw[/MEDIA]


YouTube - Spot98.com Spotpro heat transfer
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G1kMPEej_4[/MEDIA]

YouTube - Screen Printed SuperGlitz Heat transfers
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWZB1LX-hXs[/MEDIA]

YouTube - Spot98 heat transfer numbers
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKNHUmvEvLw[/MEDIA]


----------



## LCE

Looks great Lou. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TaylorTees

Once again - You've gone and done it!!!! (In a great way of course) =)

Thanks for sharing the great videos Lou!!! =)


----------



## Dave G

Great videos again!


----------



## mrad

your videos are awesome thanks so much!


----------



## Robin

Lou, loved the videos, thankyou. Why did you rub the first one with parchment ontop? What does that do?


----------



## RisingBlue7

Awww, look at Lou! So cute! Yea know...he does look like Sean Connery in person  Good job, Lou as always


----------



## Natitown

RisingBlue7 said:


> Awww, look at Lou! So cute! Yea know...he does look like Sean Connery in person  Good job, Lou as always


We will be seeing him on the big screen soon...."Badalou Gone Wild!" Or should it be BadassLou?!


----------



## fatzots

good information. 

Thanks.

I have been using their SuperStretch transfers for 2 years now. 


T-Shirts for Large Awsome People.

Fatz


----------



## mrad

Where is spot98 located?


----------



## Rodney

> Where is spot98 located?


They are in Canada.


----------



## mrad

Rodney:
ship to the US I hope ?


----------



## Jasonda

Spot98 is in Toronto. I'm pretty sure they ship to the states.


----------



## mrad

Yea for me! Thanks Jasonda!


----------



## badalou

> Why did you rub the first one with parchment ontop? What does that do?


Usually with hot peel I like to make sure that everything is flat on the shirt. If you do it while it is hot you have a chance of making sure the transfer is on the shirt. With cold peel I of course rub the transfer on a cool surface but did not show that because I did not want to move my camera.
By the way Rodney was surprised when I showed him the camera I used to do my videos. I pulled out of my pocket my wifes little Sony cyber-shot. I use a 512mb memory stick pro. Does a great job.


----------



## eroha

Hi Lou, 
Thank you for the videos, they are really nice,
How this super stretch feel in hand? Is it as soft as your iron all heat press? And if I am not color blind that was white super stretch, how did you made it, or you got it ready from Spot98? Is that same as plastisol? Thanks,
Eroha


----------



## Rodney

> And if I am not color blind that was white super stretch, how did you made it, or you got it ready from Spot98? Is that same as plastisol?


Yep, it is a ready made (or more specifically, made to your order/design) custom plastisol transfer from Spot98.


----------



## BeyondMaternity

I saw that a cotton rib shirt was used for the SuperGlitz transfers in the video. That is not recommended, right? I am just looking for all options for rib knits and wanted to make sure that this type would not work well. Did it crack when stretched?


----------



## T-BOT

BeyondMaternity said:


> I saw that a cotton rib shirt was used for the SuperGlitz transfers in the video. That is not recommended, right? I am just looking for all options for rib knits and wanted to make sure that this type would not work well. Did it crack when stretched?


SuperGlitz Transfers are a cold peel and specially formulated. Thick Sparkly Ink spead. The SuperGlitz in the Video works fine 110-115% Stretch.

The SuperGlitz for stretchy Fabrics, SuperGlitz Plus works well on 120-140% Stretch Knits or better, depending on the design.

These are the same type of transfers Major Brands use...so if it's ok for them so far I think they are a good choice when materials are not an option. Great wash durability too in comparison to Glitter Foils for example. They emmulate Direct to shirt well done screen printing.

But yes, glitter transfers in general on the market do crack. Thats why we have spent endless hours in product reseach and development to achieve a more durable and yet glitter vibrant type transfer.

Unfortunally the minimum is 100, due to the set up involved for both.

We have also experimented with 4-color process finished look glitter type transfers. These I really like my self personally. Not cheap though, high volumes required to make it cost effective.


----------



## T-BOT

just found a pic. from Brian's tests from 2006.

SuperGlitz printed on Wide Rib knit Fabric stretched at 115% plus. 

hope this help


----------

